# How long do snowboards last?



## Pointy Deity (Dec 12, 2014)

I realize there are a lot of variables here (riding style, days ridden per season, maintenance, storage, etc.), but how long do snowboards generally last? I have an '08 Never Summer SL with about 100 days on it as well as an '05 Burton Dominant that doesn't get out as often, and I'm wondering if it might be time for a new board.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

It's always time for a new board.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Pointy Deity said:


> I realize there are a lot of variables here (riding style, days ridden per season, maintenance, storage, etc.), but how long do snowboards generally last? I have an '08 Never Summer SL with about 100 days on it as well as an '05 Burton Dominant that doesn't get out as often, and I'm wondering if it might be time for a new board.


Assuming you don't trash it by damaging the base or rocks, boards can last a very long time. 

If you keep it waxed, take care of the edges and get a base grind once every couple of seasons to keep the base level, you can get literally hundreds of days out of a board. Generally I want a new one before that and bump my old board down o being a rock board or give it to a less fortunate friend.

If you want a new board, go for it, but generally boards take a very long time to wear out particularly if you are within the weight range.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You could have bought it yesterday and I'd say it's time for a new board if your thinking about it. ....


----------



## shadowboxin20 (Mar 29, 2016)

i got 183 days on a 2004 ride theory i refuse to give up. Still pull her out every once in a while and it flies


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Part of me wants to say they last forever; they do lose pop over a certain amount of riding time, but they are still plenty ride able as a noodle. Another part of me says if you have to ask it's time for a new board. Yet another part says if you can afford it buy a new setup every year and build up that quiver, then do it.

So yeah, get a new board.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

freshy said:


> they do lose pop over a certain amount of riding time


Agree with above posts that boards can last a long time if cared for and not abused.
However, the quoted line above is more pertinent imo.
Boards can lose their liveliness and relative flex characteristics over time. I believe this is more of a reason to replace a board than damage.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

like the others have said, boards can last a really long time if no significant damage is done to them but since you're board is 8 years old i'd say it's time for an upgrade.


----------



## Lovethebean (Oct 7, 2012)

Having previously worked for a snowboard brand as a sales rep I can tell you that their statement on it was 75-100 days. That doesn't mean the board is no good they mean that the board doesn't ride anything like what it did on days 1-50. It also mean that the decline in the ride quality of the board will drop off quicker past the 75-100 day mark.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Lovethebean said:


> Having previously worked for a snowboard brand as a sales rep I can tell you that their statement on it was 75-100 days. That doesn't mean the board is no good they mean that the board doesn't ride anything like what it did on days 1-50. It also mean that the decline in the ride quality of the board will drop off quicker past the 75-100 day mark.


As a guy who used to put in 100+ day seasons, it was my experience that a good board will give you about 250 days before it starts to feel off. Of course back then I wasn't doing much in terms of caring for the base other than waxing and board construction has probably improved in the last 15 years so the actual life may be longer now. I also tend to ride somewhat aggressive boards so I find they take awhile to break in.


----------

